# Problem beim schreiben von XML in eine File



## gerdgerdgerd (17. Jun 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine etwas größere XML Datei, bzw. erstelle mit Hilfe der XStream Bibliothek einen "XML" String der mir anschließend in eine Datei geschrieben werden soll. Grundsätzlich ist mein Ansatz folgendermaße:


```
XStream xstream = new XStream(new DomDriver());
String xml = xstream.toXML(grid);
Writer writer = new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter(file));
writer.write(builder.toString());
```

Leider hört der BufferedWriter irgendwann auf weiter in die Datei zu schreiben. Dabei bekomme ich folgendes heraus:


```
<element>
<coordinates>
<x>9.048443</x><y>0.5</y><z>6.889115</z></coor
```

Auch wenn ich den XML String händisch erstelle, d.h. beispielsweise über einen StringBuilder, schreibt der BufferedWriter nicht die komplette Datei ab. Wahrscheinlich stehe ich nur auf dem Schlauch oder das Problem ist gar kein Problem 

Schonmal Danke!


----------



## agentone (17. Jun 2010)

Schließt du den Writer auch wieder mit close() ?


----------



## gerdgerdgerd (17. Jun 2010)

:lol:

logisch, danke für den hinweis


----------

